# New Salsa Cutthroat: Ultimate Tour Divide race machine



## Jihad (Jun 15, 2015)

That's all, What I needed. Thank you much for such an extraordinary post. Liked so much.


----------



## AR (Jun 17, 2015)

"El cheapo" DT Swiss Champion spokes on a 3k$ bike?
Seriously?
That alone would be for me a deal breaker.


----------

